# Chevt Bolt EV ..I spent $56 on "fuel" - 2600 Miles



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

So I have had my Bolt for a Month now. I installed a Level 2 charger at Home and spent $34 on Fuel (+ $22 at a couple of fast chargers in Minneapolis area while out of town..).. $56 / 2600 Miles !

Each morning I write down how many Kilowatts it took to "fill up" (it's a 60Kw battery).. If I was on E and needed to charger the battery all the way up it would cost.. 60 x .13(cost per Kw) =$7.80










btw way this zen charger is a 40amp charger but you can change settings to charge whatever rate you want 16, 20,24,32 or 40 amps.. 24amps has me topped off in a few hours ..no need to go higher considering I stop driving by 1:30-2pm everyday and don't start work again until 5 am










$54 ..How is that Possible you ask ? ! * I also have a FREE Fast Charger in Town! *I have been charging up when taking breaks .

If I didnt have the free charger ..looks like It would cost me roughly $4-5 a day charging at home

I have been averaging 245 Miles on a charge(rated for 238 miles) . My Best was 265 Miles ..my worst 198 (poring rain all day).

Been a great car so far. amazed at how much room it has and it's a fun car to drive


----------



## west_jns (Aug 23, 2020)

Interesting! This is the future for ride-share, we actually just recently interviewed a EV Bolt owner here in NYC, very eye opening insight that we were educated on. To your point it's pretty spacious in the back seat also. Definitely worth the investment I believe 🔋


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

west_jns said:


> Interesting! This is the future for ride-share, we actually just recently interviewed a EV Bolt owner here in NYC, very eye opening insight that we were educated on. To your point it's pretty spacious in the back seat also. Definitely worth the investment I believe &#128267;


The rear seats are also HEATED ! I'm in Minnesota my Lincoln MKZ didn't even have heated rear seats.

Did the person you interview show you how we find Stations? Pugshare.com is one of the most Popular ones.










https://www.plugshare.com/


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AND, it looks great! Share some pics of the interior.....


----------



## west_jns (Aug 23, 2020)

dauction said:


> The rear seats are also HEATED ! I'm in Minnesota my Lincoln MKZ didn't even have heated rear seats.
> 
> Did the person you interview show you how we find Stations? Pugshare.com is one of the most Popular ones.
> 
> ...


Heated rear seats are a must for sure in MN haha very nice! Didn't mention the Plugshare site - that's a must have, I was actually very surprised at the charging stations that he did mention as there were more than I expected. Great share!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Tire thumper in my Dash..never know when you may need to thump some tires


















Rear View mirror has a LCD screen and using a camera


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> View attachment 504126
> 
> 
> So I have had my Bolt for a Month now. I installed a Level 2 charger at Home and spent $34 on Fuel (+ $22 at a couple of fast chargers in Minneapolis area while out of town..).. $56 / 2600 Miles !
> ...


46 miles a dollar compared to 11-12 miles a dollar for ICE.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The current list price of *a Bolt *EV HV *battery *pack *is *$15,734.29 and the part number *is *24285978.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

June132017 said:


> The current list price of *a Bolt *EV HV *battery *pack *is *$15,734.29 and the part number *is *24285978.


The batteries rarely, if ever fail beyond the 10-12 year life of the car.
There is lots of data to support this. Not the least of it is how long the automakers full-WARRANTY the battery.
Nearly universally, Automakers offer an 8 year, 100,000 mile no-questions-asked warranty for battery failure. *Battery failures are outliers.*
Batteries degrade, but do not fail, about 10-20% in total, over the principle 12-year lifespan of the vehicle. TESLA's batteries rarely ever drop below 90% of capacity.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Nearly universally, Automakers offer an 8 year, 100,000 mile no-questions-asked warranty for battery failure. *Battery failures are outliers.*


Thanks Kurt , I meant to post that the other day..the Chevy Bolt specifically has a 100,000 battery warranty and it IS transferrable between owners


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> View attachment 504126
> 
> 
> So I have had my Bolt for a Month now. I installed a Level 2 charger at Home and spent $34 on Fuel (+ $22 at a couple of fast chargers in Minneapolis area while out of town..).. $56 / 2600 Miles !
> ...


Kudos to you man. Your car looks really nice and professional.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

That's a good looking car.


----------

